# My Finished Jupiter2 With Fusion Core/Dome lights



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Here is yet more pics of my J2 with installed TSDS Core/Dome lights.
I am very PLEASED with the quality of this light set!
Sorry for a few blurry images,I need to get a tripod for my camera,But they do still show off the lighting nicely.
The lights almost have a bluish tint to them in the pics,But they are in fact a very bright white.
To me,These lights get as close as you can get to the core lights on the show,And Henry really outdid himself on this one:thumbsup:
I left my core casing unglued cause it already has an excellent fit without any light bleed & you can't see it in the pics but the core lights are so nice and bright that they actually illuminate the bottom of the freezing tubes.
Soon i will run a couple bright lights over the top of the cockpit & that will be it for my build.Comments always welcome,& I have added more pics in my updated photo album if you would like to check them out.
I keep saying this,But Thanks SO much Moebius for releasing such an awsome kit! I finally have a quality J2 kit i've waited on for many years:thumbsup::thumbsup:
My updated J2 album link below

http://img708.imageshack.us/g/sany0133v.jpg/


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

*a few more pics*

Here are a few more shots.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

SB -

I like your build very much, especially the hull color. It's not too shiny or brilliant. The lights look great too - you were right, they have just the right look to them.

Congrats on completing the build, you did a terrific job.

Bryan


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice job. Thanks for all the extra pics. I, too, like the color!


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words guys!
As for the color,Wether right or wrong as far as the correct tv ship color..I'm pretty much happy with the results.Correct me if i'm wrong but,I could swear i read some where that the original J2 minuiture had a textured finish by mixing in sand with the paint just like the Robot, To cut back the glare on film.I really wish i could afford a nice glass/Plastic display case for it to protect from the dust,But it would have to be one big case:freak:
For the guys still working on their J2's,If you want to get rid of some of that metallic glare,Just spray on a few light coats of DullCoat.
Just please be careful not to overdo it,Because as you probably already know,The DullCoat can lift the metallic finish up if layed on to heavy.:freak:
Thanks again:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

spocks beard said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys!
> As for the color,Wether right or wrong as far as the correct tv ship color..I'm pretty much happy with the results.Correct me if i'm wrong but,I could swear i read some where that the original J2 minuiture had a textured finish by mixing in sand with the paint just like the Robot, To cut back the glare on film.I really wish i could afford a nice glass/Plastic display case for it to protect from the dust,But it would have to be one big case:freak:
> For the guys still working on their J2's,If you want to get rid of some of that metallic glare,Just spray on a few light coats of DullCoat.
> Just please be careful not to overdo it,Because as you probably already know,The DullCoat can lift the metallic finish up if layed on to heavy.:freak:
> Thanks again:thumbsup:


Hey, Great Job Mate!

I like the color too, very First Seasonish(the best season).
There's a fine line between doing too little. too much and making it just right! Of course, some will argue it's all subjective......

You did exactly what the Model needed, no going overboard.


Well Done:thumbsup:


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks beatlepaul!
I agree about the first season,It's my favorite as well.With the third season coming in at second place.
While all the colors don't match exactly,I tried to give the ship a sort of transitional look between the first and second seasons,& The hull color would definitely be considered first seasonish.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Looks great. :thumbsup:

Henry's lighting set is pretty good :thumbsup: I got mine a few days ago and couldn't wait to test it.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

I agree with the above comments -- the hull color is excellent. It really looks fantastic. I'm glad you like the light kit and appreciate the kind words!

--Henry


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

AJ-1701 & g_xii,Thanks!
And Henry,I would highly recomend your fusion core/dome lights to any one wanting to add that effect to their J2 kits.Total quality all the way,+ It's already prewired for guys like me with limited electrical skills.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Here are yet a few newer pics of my Jupiter 2 with some lighting added to the cabin interior.
The lights are run off a 9 volt battery,& are crude but really add to the fusion core lighting:thumbsup:


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

spocks beard said:


> Here are yet a few newer pics of my Jupiter 2 with some lighting added to the cabin interior.
> The lights are run off a 9 volt battery,& are crude but really add to the fusion core lighting:thumbsup:


 
More! More! Looks great!

--H


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

g_xii said:


> More! More! Looks great!
> 
> --H


Thanks Henry!
Those were test pics i took the other night,Unfortunately a few were blurry.
I should have some better photos added here showing the whole ship lit-Dome/Interior/Fusion core Hopefully tomorrow:thumbsup:


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

spocks beard said:


> Thanks Henry!
> Those were test pics i took the other night,Unfortunately a few were blurry.
> I should have some better photos added here showing the whole ship lit-Dome/Interior/Fusion core Hopefully tomorrow:thumbsup:


 
Great -- can't wait to see them!

--H


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

That looks great. Nice job. I am seriously getting back logged on cool kits to build. You J2 is good inspiration and like everyone else, I like the hull color. Looks pretty much perfect!


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice model but I just can't stand those skinny legs. I still can't understand why they didn't include the hero gear.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks every one for the compliments!
I went ahead and added more photos of the complete lit ship with dome,Interior & Fusion core.The camera did not fully capture the beautiful strobe effects of the core/Dome as it looks in person,But still they look awsome on camera any ways!
I used a flash on a lot of the pics, So the color of the hull looks a little darker/metallic than some of the others i have posted. But it is in fact the same untouched color.
There are so many beautiful & Unique J2 builds that i have seen on this board,And i look forward to seeing some new builds posted here eventually:thumbsup:
My added pics you can view on the link below,And a few more i'll post here.Thanks for looking,And have a great 4th weekend!!
http://img576.imageshack.us/g/26233069.jpg/


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

spocks beard said:


> Thanks every one for the compliments!
> I went ahead and added more photos of the complete lit ship with dome,Interior & Fusion core.The camera did not fully capture the beautiful strobe effects of the core/Dome as it looks in person,But still they look awsome on camera any ways!
> I used a flash on a lot of the pics, So the color of the hull looks a little darker/metallic than some of the others i have posted. But it is in fact the same untouched color.I used an old 9 volt for the cabin lights,So i think they will be brighter with a fresh battery installed.
> There are so many beautiful & Unique J2 builds that i have seen on this board,And i look forward to seeing some new builds posted here eventually:thumbsup:
> ...


A few more pics.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Antimatter said:


> Nice model but I just can't stand those skinny legs. I still can't understand why they didn't include the hero gear.


Ah I'm used to them,& They really don't bother me much.
I used the extra fusion core included in the kit,The one with out the fins extended..So i guess my build would more closely resemble the full sized mockup.:thumbsup:If you want the heavier landing gear there is an aftermarket kit you can use instead.:thumbsup:


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

spocks beard said:


> A


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2010)

Very nicely done! I think the exterior color is great. I'm just using Testors Silver spray on mine and, judging from your photos, will look very similar in tone. Please post some interior photos. I see the hint of a little red lighting inside but can't tell where that may be coming from.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Model Maker said:


> Very nicely done! I think the exterior color is great. I'm just using Testors Silver spray on mine and, judging from your photos, will look very similar in tone. Please post some interior photos. I see the hint of a little red lighting inside but can't tell where that may be coming from.


Thanks for the compliments!!
Here is an old album link that i posted some early pics of my J2 that has some interior photos in it.
As far as that faint red glow,They are just a few red LEDS that i installed behind the freezing tube walls.They are not accurate to any thing that was seen on the show & The only reason i put them back there was they are attached to the main light set.
To me those red lights just give a bit more color,& I believe the actual filming lights were white?
If you want to check out the interior pics,Here is a link to the album,And thanks for looking!!
PS,Good luck on your build,And please post some pics when you can!
http://img9.imageshack.us/g/mj1tm.jpg/


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

Thank you Spock's Beard (love that avatar by the way)! Your interiors look great. Anytime I feel I can't tell the difference between a model and a studio set I say job well done indeed. I like your glossy dark brown floor. Did you coat it with Future or something else to get that sheen? It looks like you used very few decals (maybe 3?). You have a very steady hand to paint those tiny buttons. I have painted some of my controls but will be using TSDS decals rather extensively to compensate for my Gulliverian clumsiness in such a Lilliputian world. I will post my pics as well (unless I'm totally ashamed!) and would greatly appreciate your comments. I'm about a third of the way through it at this point. Again, wonderful job and thanks for sharing.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Model Maker said:


> Thank you Spock's Beard (love that avatar by the way)! Your interiors look great. Anytime I feel I can't tell the difference between a model and a studio set I say job well done indeed. I like your glossy dark brown floor. Did you coat it with Future or something else to get that sheen? It looks like you used very few decals (maybe 3?). You have a very steady hand to paint those tiny buttons. I have painted some of my controls but will be using TSDS decals rather extensively to compensate for my Gulliverian clumsiness in such a Lilliputian world. I will post my pics as well (unless I'm totally ashamed!) and would greatly appreciate your comments. I'm about a third of the way through it at this point. Again, wonderful job and thanks for sharing.


Thanks again for the compliments! I appreciate it,& compared to a lot of the elaborite J2 builds posted here,Mine is pretty plain jane.:lol:
Yes,I did paint all the controls/switches by hand,& By the time i was finished my eyes were bulging out of my head:freak:
As far as the floor circles go,That dark brown outer circle was painted with Tamiya-Red brown spray & It is a flat paint So after it dried i sprayed on a few light coats of Tamiya clear gloss to give it a bit of sheen to it.
Most of the ship i used Tamiya spray with the exception of the smaller detailing inside for which i used Testors paint in the bottle.
The TSDS decals are very nice,So if you don't want to go through all the painting/Masking of the smaller parts,That's the way to go:thumbsup:
I used all the stock Moebius decals that were supplied with the kit which is more than three, And they include the astrogator ring decals,The general alarm ,& Cabin pressure control signs,And the circuit board decals.If you don't already know,The astrogator callibration ring decal needs to be trimmed a bit on top and bottom to properly fit the outer ring,So just be careful not to over do it with the trimming,And you will be fine.Thanks again,Good luck on your build,And i look forward to seeing some pics of your J2:thumbsup:


----------

